# My Problem



## BigDaddy64 (Nov 29, 2017)

From very early on I was groomed. Groomed in the fashion a pedophile grooms his prey. Nothing overt, nothing that did not have complete plausible deniability at least at first. Who could question a thin cotton shirt with no bra around the house but she knew what she was doing. She knew I was watching. Her ample bosom clearly still firm and perky belying her age. Her large nipples swaying with each step. A side hug with her free breast pressed against my arm. On one occasion she told a story I can’t remember the story I just remember her throwing up her shirt showing off her tits just short of her nipples. Often I would rub or scratch her back and she would tell me to scratch under her shirt. Having me touch her flesh directly exposing a hint of side boob. Then one day there was a turning point in my mind. We were alone in the living room. She came in and straddled my lap and hugged on me, almost like a lap dance. She encouraged me to rub on her back. It was a very physical encounter. I came very close to pulling her top off and I didn’t get a sense that she would have stopped me. I got up and went into the office. 

A few moments later she came in. I think she was ready to take the encounter further but I didn’t get up from my chair because she had interrupted me pleasuring myself to the thought of touching her and her touching me. Up until that point I had never thought about actually acting on any of the urges that she was generating with her actions. The next day on the way into work as I replay the events of the previous night in my head something snapped. It was at that point that I decided that if the opportunity presented itself I would act. On one occasion when she was especially drunk when we were hanging out in her room I realized that she was completely topless. These type of inappropriate encounters continued for some time. The clandestine nature of our encounters was intensified by my wife’s protests over her alcohol consumption. Something I had figured out tended to lessen her inhibitions and made her more open to my touching her. Shortly before my wedding there was an issue with one of our toilets. She insisted she knew what the problem was. 

After some heated discussion she said, “I bet you $100 against a blowjob that there isn’t anything in the toilet.” Well as luck would have it sure enough there was in fact some of the kids toys in the toilet. A few days later I asked her about when she was going to pay up on the bet. She said she couldn’t because I was her sister’s fiancé. She said if I was anyone else’s man she would be stealing her man right there. During this dialog she did however allow me to properly grope her breasts. Two days before the wedding she had a huge fight with my wife and she and her daughter they came to a mutual agreement that she and her had to move out. Before we could even get back from our honeymoon she was calling begging to come back and we agreed to let her move back in. She moved back in around March 29, 2017. On April 14, 2017 my wife went out of town to visit her son and granddaughter. I went to the liquor store and bought a half gallon of vodka and then went by my favorite taquaria for dinner. 

Her sister wanted tamales but they didn’t have them on Friday so I ordered us some burritos. When I got home I realized I grabbed the wrong bag. I paid for two burritos but the bag had chicken tenders and fries. We began to drink and she said she wanted to watch 13 hours a movie about Bengasi. So we grabbed the fire stick from her TV and plugged it into the TV in the master bedroom. As we laid in the bed watching the movie I started caressing her stomach. I slide my hand down towards her crotch and passed over it to her thigh. She grabbed my hand and slid it under her panties. In an instant she was naked. I remember thinking that I was somewhat disappointed in her breasts. Even though I had stolen some pictures of them off her phone I kind of expected them to be better. After nearly a year of buildup it was a little bit of a letdown but she was naked and I was on it. I performer oral sex on her for a little bit and then she presented her ass to me and said, “You can **** me in the ass.” This is a moment when having erectile dysfunction is a real problem. I told her no I can’t. 

Then I grabbed the dildo I bought for my wife and proceeded to work her ass perform oral sex on her while ramming this large dildo into her ass. When she was satisfied I suggested that she reciprocate and she was accommodating. I was stunned that someone as clearly as experienced as she is and a smoker I expected she would be better at performing oral sex. I have to say of the three dozen or so women who have sucked my **** I can only think of one woman who was worse at it than her. Later that evening as I was sitting in the living room she came to me for another round so I obliged. As I was licking her and working her ass with the dildo her daughter came in. She told her mommy’s clothes fell off and told her to go downstairs. After the first time it became a game of sorts. I knew that getting her drunk equaled getting her horny so I made sure to keep her in alcohol. Most of the time whenever she got drunk and my wife was at work or asleep she would want me to “lick her *****”. 

She would text me at night over and over, “come eat my *****.” I remember going down stairs after my wife went to sleep and she was in the family room on the futon naked with her legs spread when I arrived. This escalated ae time went on. I got on the dark web and had access to a number of illicit drugs that we did together. We would get high and hump like rabbits. In June she sent her daughter to visit her grandparents. My wife worked most weekends so as soon as she went to work we would start getting high and get naked. It was exhilarating. In retrospect I am not sure why I pursued this so aggressively. For me the sex was at best mediocre. She was nowhere nearly as good in bed as my wife. All I can think is that it was that she was young shinny and she made me feel virulent and those tities. She does have a great set of tits. I really do like her tits. I like touching them. I like sucking them. I was willing to lick a lot of ***** just to see her naked. 

As June pushed on she escalated things. She said let’s go into Raleigh and get some crack. I had never smoked crack before so I was game to try it. I was amazed at how easy it was to score crack. The first time we did it we had a moment that ended up nearly ending my life. We were laying together after smoking. It was a very gentle caring moment. It was the moment that I caught feeling for her. This would turn out to be a big mistake. A nearly fatal mistake. During this period my wife began to catch on that something was amiss between her sister and I. She had told her that she needed to move out. Her reaction was to find a place to stay with a man she had known for some time. In late June she had him in for a visit. This was very upsetting to me given how I felt about her. Despite her new “boyfriend” we our physical relationship continued. On July 2, 2017 we had scored some crack. When it ran out she was very insistent that we get some more. So we went back downtown and hooked up with someone who said they could get some for us. She said she needed to go with him to get it in my car. I was concerned because my wife was going to be home soon and my car couldn’t be gone when she got home. 

Well this did not end well. When my wife did get home my car was gone and I was passed out on Xanax. She went through my phone and saw several incriminating texts. At some point in the evening my wife went downstairs to find the homeless guy she went to score crack with naked. I was already very close to the edge from stress at work and from her having brought home some new **** to fall. Being cuckolded like this was the last straw.. I went into work on Monday 7/3/2017 and got all of my affairs in order. I made sure my wife was my beneficiary on my life insurance and my 401K. By my estimate she stood to get in excess of $600,000. That would be enough money for her to never have to work again. I wrote a will and got it notarized. I came up with a very good plan to end my life. I put together a bottle of Xanax, Ambien, and Flexural and bought a bottle of gin. Fourth of July morning I got up and mixed myself a martini. 

I knew I needed to drink the alcohol first because otherwise I might just go to sleep before I got the chance to drink the liquor. Fate does occasionally have a way of intervening. When she heard me mixing the drink she came bounding up the stairs saying are we partying? To her credit when she realized what I was up to she was able to talk me out of eating the pills. Instead we went downtown and scored some crack and she sucked my **** as an apology for hooking up with the homeless dude. I talked with my wife about how close I was to ending my life. She was as you might think VERY concerned. I went into work on 7/5/2017. It was a very bad day. On the way home I realized that I presented a genuine threat to myself. I talked with my wife and told her that I was going to the ER. That did not go so well. I was put on a 72 hour psych hold. That was probably one of the most useless/annoying three days of my life. By the end I would have gladly said or done anything to get out of that place. On Friday I was released. I talked with my wife and found out that she planned on visiting her new boyfriend that weekend. When my wife left to take her to an AA meeting I took roughly 70 2 Milgram Xanax tablets. 

No note nothing. I just wanted to go to sleep … forever. I just could not take it anymore. My boss telling me he was going to fire me and her cuckolding me the way she was, it just too much for me to handle. Unfortunately or fortunately depending on your perspective the next thing I remember was waking up and being so confused about where I was and what had happened. I was back in the same hospital I had been in just a week prior in ICU with an intubation tube in my throat. I stayed there for a good while and then went to a psych ward that felt a lot like prison for a week before getting to come home. I got nothing that approached anything like treatment in the three or so week I was interned. The second day after I came home she and I got back to our old ways. At the end of July I agreed to let her sons move in with us. The night before we went to pick them up she performed oral sex on me on the back porch much the way I envisioned her sucking off the homeless guy she cuckolded me with while my wife was asleep in the bed only a few feet away. After her sons came home the opportunities to “hook up” were somewhat diminished but we did still find an occasional opportunity. One time we had gone downtown and gotten some crack. When we finished it she wanted to get some more. 

I told her if she agreed to suck my **** I would get more and like a proper crack ***** she said okay. So we went back downtown and got some more crack and she was good for her word. I would say sober she did a much better job. It was still subpar but much better. This would not be the last time she agreed to blow me for crack. On one occasion she was very drunk and texted me repeatedly to come “eat her *****” we went into the storage room and lid down on the mattress in the storage room. After we were finished she asked me repeated to tell her that I loved her. She said don’t be so hard tell me you love me. 

The last time she went down on me was four weeks before Ron’s first visit. Once again we had gotten some crack and she wanted to get some more. I told her I wanted a blowjob and told her that she needed to swallow. She said was fine with that. She blew me on the deck while my wife was asleep in the bed scant feet away. I know the timing because she was on her period that day and the first time Ron came to visit she was on her period. Prior to his first visit was the last time I “ate her *****”. My wife was out of town visiting her granddaughter and she and I were drinking. She was on the phone with Ron. While she was talking with him I was fondling her breasts, rubbing her *****, and she was rubbing my crotch. After she got off the phone she called me down to her room to “eat her *****”. I came down to eat her ***** but I must say I found it odd that she was okay with me going down on her in her bed while her daughter in the bed and awake. 

Given how recently it was since the last time she and I were intimate it was especially panful for her to flaunt her sexual activity with Ron. Especially after I told her that I was sensitive to it for her to talk about how she was just about to go down on this other man in front of me so soon after having done it with me. For her to drive home the fact that her new man was able satisfy her in ways that I was not able to. To further cuckold me and drive home in my mind the fact that I am no longer able to be a man like her new man is. To remind me in all capital letters that I am less of a man than Ron and to see the look in Ron’s eyes. To know that he is loving every second of this emasculation. It was a very hard thing for me as a man to be able to withstand. Even for her I was surprised that she would be that cruel and that intensity. I am still working hard to process it. It is hard when you have such a bright light shone on the fact that for the rest of your life you will not be a man, to move beyond that. It is hard to explain why these comments hurt so much. It is impossible to tell anyone that you are hurt that you broke up with your wife’s sister because it is wrong on so many levels to have this problem. Keeping this pain inside is a dangerous thing.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I edited your post to put spaces between paragraphs so that it could be read. Then I read it and realized that I wasted a lot of time on your trash. I guess it takes all kinds....

I am amused that you are so concerned about your wife cuckolding you. But you are way ok with your spending weeks have sex with her sister. If this story is real, you deserve whatever your wife did.
Now all the talk about drugs, what a waste of human life.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*You’d be far better off putting this in outline form, but greatly agreeing with my good friend, Ele, I can’t show a great deal of concurrence for a lifestyle such as yours!

Unless you’re setting yourself up to be unloaded on by some poster, I’d think it best not to offer up any discernible commentary, other than to say try to get a life and best of luck to you! *


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

To me, it reads like fiction


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I think I need to smoke 🚬 crack now......


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

[/url]via Imgflip Meme Generator[/IMG]

So, OP, what'll you do now?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

Dang Internet. It missrouted your email. You'll have to try again. Be sure you get the address right. It's The Jerry Springer Show They should take you. It's well suited the cretinous mouth breathers who watch. But try to get the location of the homeless guy's refrigerator box. They'll want him on there, too.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@BigDaddy64 Stop with the crack cocaine.

People who try crack cocaine can end up like this







[/url]via Imgflip Meme Generator[/IMG]

So, no matter what you and your wife do, no more crack, OK?

And do get yourselves tested for STDs.


----------



## NickyT (Aug 14, 2017)

Penthouse forum posting.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> " Her ample bosom clearly still firm and perky belying her age."
> 
> Yes. Pure fiction. Nobody seriously addressing an issue talks like that. That is hardly worthy of a line in a tacky dime-store porn novel. Geez. :redcard:
> 
> ...


Yeah and then later we find out she had not 1, but 3 kids. haha

Never gave us any ages for anyone.


----------



## BigDaddy64 (Nov 29, 2017)

To all I didn't write this post for you. I wrote it for me. I needed to get this off my chest. The internet is like yelling into the wind only with snarky poeple to listen.
To answer a few commments. First every word of the post was completely true. Second my wifes sister is 42 I am 54 her daughter is 3 and her sons that live with us are 10 and 15. My wife was not the one cuckolding me. My wifes sister was brought her new boyfreind over and would talk about the sex acts they had engaged in or were about to engage in in front of me.
As for this letter. I am still debating giving it to my wife to make a complely clean slate of things. Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok BigDaddy, assuming you are telling the truth, you have NO BUSINESS having sex with anyone with a 3 year old watching! 

What is wrong with you?


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

BigDaddy64 said:


> To all I didn't write this post for you. I wrote it for me. I needed to get this off my chest. The internet is like yelling into the wind only with snarky poeple to listen.
> To answer a few commments. First every word of the post was completely true. Second my wifes sister is 42 I am 54 her daughter is 3 and her sons that live with us are 10 and 15. My wife was not the one cuckolding me. My wifes sister was brought her new boyfreind over and would talk about the sex acts they had engaged in or were about to engage in in front of me.
> As for this letter. I am still debating giving it to my wife to make a complely clean slate of things. Thank you all for your comments.



Any children in YOUR house should be removed by CS.

Sorry if that comes off as snarky.


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

when is the movie coming out!


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

I thought there was a whole website dedicated to sex stories. Not sure why you're posting here.


----------



## Bonkers (Nov 26, 2017)

Why would smokers be any better at oral sex than non smokers, other than that they might have less teeth to get in the way?


----------



## BigDaddy64 (Nov 29, 2017)

Wow I really forgot what mean *****es hang out on the internet. You can all get ****ed.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

BigDaddy64 said:


> Wow I really forgot what mean *****es hang out on the internet. You can all get ****ed.


Thanks! :grin2:


----------



## ShameLessLover (Nov 5, 2013)

Why can someone **** his life like that? How selfish a human can be!


----------



## Bonkers (Nov 26, 2017)

I'll concede that it's rather well written and I did start to um.. firm up a little reading the first part.

Then I laughed at the part where he writes "and then she presented her ass to me and said, “You can **** me in the ass.”

Did she sort of bend over and wave it in his face? Having a problem with the mental image there.

And then of course the inevitable contradiction which ALWAYS happens with stuff that's made up.



> I remember thinking that I was somewhat disappointed in her breasts. Even though I had stolen some pictures of them off her phone I kind of expected them to be better.





BigDaddy64 said:


> and those tities. She does have a great set of tits. I really do like her tits. I like touching them. I like sucking them.



A+ for creative writing style, B+ for grammar and punctuation, A++ for targeting the correct audience with trigger bait since it's all about cheating and even a child walking in on ass sex, but F- for consistency and plot holes.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

BigDaddy64 said:


> Wow I really forgot what mean *****es hang out on the internet. You can all get ****ed.


Seriously? If even half of what you posted is true, you are guilty of actual crimes against children as well as other criminal acts.

If you want us to take you seriously, I think we need to report you to authorities.

Please contact any moderator on this site and give them your information so you can be reported to the correct child protection services and authorities.

Pray to God I never find out who you are if you really did that crap in front of a child!


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Bonkers said:


> A+ for creative writing style, B+ for grammar and punctuation, A++ for targeting the correct audience with trigger bait since it's all about cheating and even a child walking in on ass sex, but F- for consistency and* plot holes*.


He said "plot holes" heh heh ... heh heh.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MODETATOR NOTE:

Thread closed due to the departure of the OP.

OP If you require your thread to be reopened please contact a moderator.


----------

